
Ask HN: Rails, Django, or Phoenix? - rustyrose
OK, I&#x27;d like to get serious about web development to launch a few side projects that I hope will become my main gig. The three stacks I&#x27;m considering tripling down on are Rails, Django, or Phoenix. I have played with all three, but playing isn&#x27;t creating more complex, production projects.<p>What I like about each:<p>- Rails: It&#x27;s highly productive and I currently know Ruby the most. Plenty of jobs, if needed.<p>- Django: It&#x27;s fairly productive and I know Python. Faster than Rails. Can use data science&#x2F;ML in my web apps. Python&#x27;s adoption is growing fast. An okay amount of jobs, if needed.<p>- Phoenix: It&#x27;s fairly productive and much faster than Django and Rails. Functional programming and the Erlang ecosystem could lead me to write better code. While I know Elixir the least, I like the language and don&#x27;t mind dropping OOP.<p>What I don&#x27;t like about each:<p>- Rails: So much magic. Slowest of &#x27;em all. Ruby adoption is going down, so I feel I&#x27;m investing in a depreciating asset and Ruby is mostly used for web development so I can&#x27;t reuse the language that much in other areas.<p>- Django: the most explicit (by design) so I feel like I&#x27;m hand holding Django. It&#x27;s slower to develop than Rails and less flexible. I feel like I&#x27;m investing in old technology, right or wrong, that hasn&#x27;t progressed as quickly as Rails has. In a way it&#x27;s the opposite of Rails&#x27; situation. The language is going places unlike Ruby, but I&#x27;m not sure the framework is.<p>- Phoenix: it&#x27;s a niche, there are fewer libraries, few jobs if I lose my current one, and there is so much to learn at once to get both Elixir and BEAM&#x2F;OTP.<p>Do you have any thoughts on this? What would you do?
======
stevedomin
I wouldn't say that Ruby/Rails is a depreciating asset. I mean maybe it is but
on what timeframe? The framework is super mature at this stage, it has loads
of contributors and is still widely used in the industry.

Personally I'm pretty much all in on Elixir/Phoenix. I'm missing fewer and
fewer libraries and the job market is expanding pretty quickly
([https://github.com/doomspork/elixir-
companies](https://github.com/doomspork/elixir-companies)), with some pretty
big names (Pinterest, Adobe, Lonely Postmates, Discord).

